# How do you use Continental toll booths while travelling solo



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

While reading a thread about driving on motorways while in the MH alone it reminded me of my late brother in law who travelled all over France, at first with my sister who had MS and could not help at the booths and after Ann died Tony travelled alone for years. As he drove a RHD car pulling a caravan on LHD roads he had to devise various gadgets to help him on his way and over the years developed these to a fine art. He started with a canoe paddle but the slippy surface was not suitable so he progressed to a table tennis bat taped to a windbreaker pole which worked ok but was a tad heavy so he changed it for a fishing pole. He finally settled on a kiddies fishing net. I'm just wondering how others fare when facing challenges presented by solo travelling.


Mods I dont know if this should be in chit chat or touring

Noel


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

A grabber for removing tickets and a tupperware box on a stick to offer attendants money, always gets a smile

Loddy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: How do you use Continental toll booths while travelling*



tincan said:


> While reading a thread about driving on motorways while in the MH alone it reminded me of my late brother in law who travelled all over France, at first with my sister who had MS and could not help at the booths and after Ann died Tony travelled alone for years. As he drove a RHD car pulling a caravan on LHD roads he had to devise various gadgets to help him on his way and over the years developed these to a fine art. He started with a canoe paddle but the slippy surface was not suitable so he progressed to a table tennis bat taped to a windbreaker pole which worked ok but was a tad heavy so he changed it for a fishing pole. He finally settled on a kiddies fishing net. I'm just wondering how others fare when facing challenges presented by solo travelling.
> 
> Mods I dont know if this should be in chit chat or touring
> 
> Noel


The only thing that would be suitable is a small grabbing tool that they sell. 
There are 2 of us and I had to lean out to grab the ticket and I mean grab as it comes out of the top one mostly and I found it hard sometimes as you really have to tug at the ticket.
Mavis


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could get smart and do what motorcyclists did when all these toll bridges etc, started way back.

Just get off the bike, slowly, make sure it's safe, slowly, search all the jacket pockets, slowly, this after taking off the helmet and gloves, slowly off course, by the time you've found the pocket with the money in, slowly of course, there is one hell of a queue,.

This is why on most toll booths motorcyclist just go straight through.

So just get out on the right, wander round, go back for the wallet, unless you're in a hurry, then they might eventually welcome tourists, by waving you through, OK maybe not but it might be worth a try.

Kev.


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I use a disabled extension arm ( grabber). Only problem to date has been a toll booth operative in Nice thinking I was pointing a gun and was trying to rob them. They pressed the emergency alarm. Armed gendarmes suddenly appeared from everywhere!

Gover


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Adds weight to the arguement for buying a LHD as there are more tolls in Europe than the UK 

That said, it's a little different in the above example as said gentleman was driving a car where you can't reach or shuffle over. I regularly go through the Tyne Tunnel with our LHD and it's simple a case of handbrake on, seatbelt off and go to the right hand window. Easy in an A-class with nothing on the floor between the seats. 

On the subject of the Tyne Tunnel it still amazes me they don't take cards and don't have a LHD friendly lane since it's about 1/4 mile from the ferry! The number of European mainlanders who must arrive with only Euros to get turned away must be huge. And there's no real urban bits inbetween so stopping to grab some cash must be difficult. Even if you came prepared you'd be unlikely to have coins. The tunnel also doesn't take notes and the signs saying you have to pull into the layby to get change are in English. Also strikes me as an unfriendly welcome to our shores. But I'm a bit off topic with this.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*thats illegal!*

I am sure I read that if you went to the other seat with the engine running, or maybe it was just with the keys in the ignition, then they French police could fine you!


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

SWMBO has mobility problems.

This means that at continental toll booths I have to get out of the van to obtain a ticket, then at the other end get out again to insert the ticket in the machine to open the barrier. This has usually raised either a smile or a dirty look from the vehicles behind.

However, we tend to avoid toll roads as we are quite happy just tootling along admiring the scenery and any towns or villages we pass through. We find we miss too much using toll roads, only using them when in a hurry to get somewhere specific.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

Best thing to do is avoid the toll roads - saves all this stretching and leaning over!

Russell


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Toll booths*

I have always got out and walked round.
Iritates the hell out of the queue behind you!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Russell will know about the problems of threading a very large RHD coach thru the French tolls.

To add to the problem most of the coaches I took thru had nearside doors which were air operated, opening outwards and backwards.

A bit embarassing when you can't move because the door is wedged on the concrete apron.  

Paul


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Kev_Behr said:


> You could get smart and do what motorcyclists did when all these toll bridges etc, started way back.
> 
> Just get off the bike, slowly, make sure it's safe, slowly, search all the jacket pockets, slowly, this after taking off the helmet and gloves, slowly off course, by the time you've found the pocket with the money in, slowly of course, there is one hell of a queue,.
> 
> ...


You might find that if you are not wearing your high viz jacket the local bobby will hit you with an unwanted fine??

Nick.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

When you find out the charges you might have second thoughts about using them , France is Expensive 4x uk , what you do if you have an overcab is you drive slowly upto the billet machine just letting your bonnet past the sensor stop and hay presto the ticket comes out the lower dispenser, best way to collect your ticket is to swop seats or get out and collect it .this one is good for your street cred , remember your not in a rush, those behind you can wait don't worry about it, You can find out all this years charges on www.autoroutes de france.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

In my van, Get passenger window down as I approach, Handbrake on, switch engine off, across to passenger seat. 

In my car, Handbrake on, engine off, remove keys. Walk round front of car and pay.

I always have enough cash ready and prepared before I hit a toll. I don't hold the traffic up that much 30 secs at most.

Karl


----------

